# sendmail konfigurieren



## puetz (16. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Link nennen, wie ich sendmail unter Linux einrichte und konfiguriere?!

Habe hier schon im Forum gesucht und bei google auch schon, habe aber leider nichts brauchbares gefunden!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. März 2005)

Man sagt ... wenn du Sendmail vernünftig konfigurieren kannst, bist du auch in der Lage, einen eigenen MTA zu schreiben. Warum willst du dir Sendmail also unbedingt antun? Es gibt so viele schöne (gut-dokumentierte) Alternativen, wie z.B. Postfix. Dazu solltest du hier auch einiges finden.


----------



## JohannesR (16. März 2005)

Weil Sendmail die Milter-Extension hat, beispielsweise. 
Achja, ausserdem ist es ein gutes Gefuehl, wenn man es dann geschafft hat - und sooo schwer ist es garnicht, hab ich gemerkt. Ein bisschen die Manuals lesen, ein bisschen denken...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. März 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weil Sendmail die Milter-Extension hat, beispielsweise.
> Achja, ausserdem ist es ein gutes Gefuehl, wenn man es dann geschafft hat - und sooo schwer ist es garnicht, hab ich gemerkt. Ein bisschen die Manuals lesen, ein bisschen denken...


wer zuviel Zeit hat und dafür auch noch bezahlt wird  +g+


----------

